# Best places to buy- Brisbane



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello,

I am just wondering if someone can recommend me places for buying kids clothes and bedding. 
I am used to Mothercare, Marc and Spencer, could do with Next, for shoes Clarks only.
Is there any similar shop with same quality?? Nothing fancy just normal stuff, also prefer 100% cotton for sheets and anti-allergic sheets, duvets etc. Where should I be looking for?? Can I buy it online or it's bit of risky-as I can post it to someone else address and when we arrive just pick it up.


----------



## chrisjohnson (Jun 21, 2016)

are you looking for online store or any physical place to suggest!


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Both, the problem is you have different measurement of beds in Australia then in UK. If I buy something here would it fit(bed sheets etc)?? 

I thought I may buy here in UK and send it over or buy from some online(aus) retailer and send it to someone living over there. Not sure what is the better option, thought....
Baby cloths want to see in real, so normal store would be good.


----------



## kelijones (Dec 17, 2016)

If you want to buy baby clothes and other baby accessories from normal store than Kirribilli Markets, H&M and Bambini On Darling is best in NSW.


----------



## brianansh (Mar 22, 2017)

Go to central market of Brisbane and get everything which you're looking for..


----------



## halcyondreams (Apr 11, 2017)

If you are looking to buy bedding and wool quilts then you can shop online at Halcyon Dreams Pty. Ltd.


----------



## AlexeiN (Feb 5, 2018)

When shopping online, I tend not to do it as I am unable to get the answers I need in the timeframe required. Plus I can test it out and feel it if I go to the physical store.

Also it is generally hard to return, but whatever floats you buy (i buy lots of small items on ebay.


----------



## mattsv (May 31, 2018)

Good morning,
You have the Queen Street Mall which offers a whole lot of things, at a fairly affordable price as well as the Wintergarden Centre, also very large shopping centre


----------

